# How to Video Chat on a mac



## Mac-A-Rui (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello, I just bought a Macbook and would like to video chat with someone with a windows machine. How would I go about doing this? I tried to run parallels and installing isight driver in it and for some reason msn won't even connect ??? so scratch that idea, unless someone knows how to make my msn work in parallels. I also tried aMSN for mac and it's kinda goofy and unstable. Let me know if there is any other options

Also PS

I have Parallels and VIrtueDesktop and I seeen video on youtube where people "cube" through Windows and OSX. I tried that but everytime I go to windows it shows the OSX menu bar and dock. is there a way to get rid of that?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Skype for Mac and Skype for Windows play pretty nicely together.

I've done video/audio chats with lots of people from my MacBook/iMac via Skype (And skype is free if you use it like an Instant Messaging client).


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

I second a vote for Skype. I fooled around with trying to use iChat and AIM on the PC, but it was a pain. Not sure where Yahoo messenger is, last I tried you could do video but no audio.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Mac-A-Rui said:


> Hello, I just bought a Macbook and would like to video chat with someone with a windows machine. How would I go about doing this? I tried to run parallels and installing isight driver in it and for some reason msn won't even connect ??? so scratch that idea, unless someone knows how to make my msn work in parallels. I also tried aMSN for mac and it's kinda goofy and unstable. Let me know if there is any other options


Actually aMSN is VERY stable for me, try uninstalling and re-installing. I've been running it for a year or two just fine. With video from many many people.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*Mercury messenger,*

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/25617


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

Another vote for skype. When I moved from canada to germany, i became very dependant on video chat with my friends back home.


----------



## Mac-A-Rui (Apr 28, 2005)

thanks for all your help

I ended up updating my windows in parallels to sp2 and isight started to work with my MSN, thanks again guys for your input!!!


----------

